# How important is the mining sector to the Australian economy?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia's mining sector, which employs a high number of skilled overseas workers, is making a huge contribution to the nation's economic and employment well being, according to research conducted by the Reserve Bank of Australia. The report reveals that Australia's mining boom has created about 500,000 jobs across every major industry over the past seven [...]

Click to read the full news article: How important is the mining sector to the Australian economy?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

